# How to, Ideas please.



## cabby

I am going to have to make a drinks and glasses cabinet out of one of my overhead lockers. My main concern is how to get the wine gasses safely stored, without them banging into each other when on the move, but be easy to grab when needed.have no problem with tumblers or the bottles.can I have some ideas please, with photo if possible.I did have one excellent idea, but this was laying them down and any high speed bump would have made a mess.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong

Cabby 

Tomorrow, tomorrow.

Just bump it so I do not forget - goodnight.

Geoff


----------



## MrsW

We have little clips that the upturned stems fit into. Not broken a glass since we've used them (7 years!) We have a strip which hold 3 down either side of the drinks cupboard. They look like a mini version of the clips that hold brushes in the cleaning cupboard.


----------



## nicholsong

Cabby

Like MrsW I have a batten on the cupboard wall wth the small spring-clips for the stems of wine goblets. The tumblers just sit on a piece of non-slip matting which keeps them in place.

Another solution, which I have on the boa, is make what I can best describe as a 'false floor', raised on spacers a couple of inches off the cupboard base, in which are cut holes to suit various glass sizes. This could accomodate tumblers and inverted wine goblets. I have not tried it for the goblets on the boat because I think it would not work for a rolling boat but should be OK for the limited movement in a MH.

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner

Just pack the cabinet full of bottles and glasses, nothing will move!! :lol: 

Couple of years ago I converted the TV cabinet to a drinks locker.
Lined it with padded green beize and fitted bottle and glass clips. Even fitted a strip of blue LEDs.
Not being a DIY woodworker (I blame my grammar school) I feel quite proud of it.


----------



## bigcats30

Use plastic wine glasses??? then no need to worry


----------



## nicholsong

bigcats30 said:


> Use plastic wine glasses??? then no need to worry


Yuck! 

Anyway some of the stuff I drink (not wine) might melt plastic. :lol:


----------



## tuk-tuk

The clips are called Terry clips and come in various sizes. They are very usefull in the workshop as well for holding tools etc.
tuk-tuk.


----------



## rugbyken

I first used the double floor method but later changed to a sleeve I have various length's of 3" plastic rainwater pipe also of the thick yellow gas pipe all the glasses stand upright in these without making contact,
When we renovated our kitchen at home I turned the old cupboard under the stairs into a pantry with a thick concrete slab as a cold shelf the gap underneath I have now filled with the 3" gas pipe sleeves perfect for the Bordeaux style bottles


----------



## eurajohn

A couple of pics of my solution, not a dedicated drinks cabinet more of a safe area for glasses and crockery.
It houses a small selection of glasses in double floor unit, 4 large plates, 4 small plates and 4 cereal bowls, plus the hanging wine glasses.
I have made a similar bespoke unit in the adjacent locker for mug storage and coffee, tea etc.
The bottles are in a unit under the table base and a bulk storage (just in case) in the garage.

Added thought, on the hanging rack top side I've used a large countersink tool (before making the slot) which marries up with the shape at the bottom of the stem of glass, which ensure they stay in place.


----------



## nicholsong

John

I like your hanging glasses, because it utilises the same area twice. I would do the same but since my cupboard is spilt into two shelves there is not the height in either to allow that configuration.

But thanks for showing it.

Geoff


----------



## cabby

I agree that it is nicely done eurajohn, but do you get the glasses touching when going around sharp corners etc. or is the spacing not allowing this to happen. looks as if I will have to buy some short stemmed glasses then.

cabby


----------



## mags52

Great thread - this is something I'm puzzling over too. Can someone tell me how to fix a batten to the rear wall of the cupboard please? I'm scared that I will drill through to the outside of the van.
Terry clips are on Amazon for about £2.50 per dozen as opposed to the silly prices charged in accessory shops.
Oh - another question - would 1/2 inch clips be about right for most stemmed glasses do you think?


----------



## eurajohn

nicholsong, my cupboard also had a shelf in it which I simply removed, a very easy task on the Frankia as they have small plastic support pads on which the shelf rests, once the shelf is out of the way the clips will pull out of the cupboard wall, it does leave a small hole but not really noticeable. I think a lot of vans are the same, try giving your shelf a push upwards to see if it moves.

Cabby, you do get the occasional ***** if going over rough ground or sometimes the larger speed ramps but not annoying or even noticeable to any degree and as my wife will confirm I dislike rattles etc.


----------



## nicholsong

John

Thanks. All my shelves come out but we need all the space for other things other than the glasses. We have already removed one to stand plates upright so we are one down already.

Geoff


----------



## andrewball1000

I use flat base cut crystal (whisky) type wine glasses which store inside the plastic mugs for protection. Saves on space too. 

I don't like using wine glasses with stems as they are top heavy and too easy to knock over in the van. 

I prefer silicon rubber type coasters as they stop glasses sliding about in use. They can also be used as packing when on the move.


----------



## RVNUT

We used the original boxes the glasses came in, they are degigned for protection during shipment! Also try cut down wine carriers (free at Tesco). None slip matting (bought by the roll and cut to size) in all cupboards and drawers, (on flat surfaces too to stop kettles etc sliding about).
The plastic cages duty free bottle are wrapped in work for tumblers.
Polystyrene packaging material that electronics come in, can be fashioned into contaiers for all sorts of stuff. Last of all bubble wrap, sellotaped into sleeves, or just used as packing!
All cheap, and I cannot remember when we last broke anything, at least in transit!


----------



## ttcharlie

I just drink it from the bottle :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

ttcharlie said:


> I just drink it from the bottle :lol:


Charlie same on you - you are supposed to be 'tt'


----------

